# Plant identification



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a bunch of stuff that i either lot the tag, never knew what it was, or flat out forgot to write it down. I'll be taking pictures of them and posting here. Feel free to post your own.

This is a Peperomia sp from Hawaii from Antone. Doesn't really fit the above but i ran out of battery's. Anyone one from Hawaii know what it is? (it has not flowered for me yet)


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

heres most of mine:


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take a crack at a few. 

#3 Paradrymonia campostyla
#4 Syngonium rayii
#5 Syngonium wendlandii
#7 Nautilocalyx pemphidius 

#6 looks like a Piper, and #8 may be a Spathiphyllum


Mike


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

#2 some type of night blooming cereus?

#4 syngonium rayii

james


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

#1 looks like the Macleane pentaptera I gave you
#2 is Rhipsalis paradoxa
#6 is Anthurium bessae I gave you I think
#8 is Spathiphyllum floribundum I gave you I think
#9 may be Amalophyllon rupestre but it may not be. It's a Gesneriad though.

I think all the others are correct. I think you picked up most of these when you came by in the summer.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes Harry most of them came from you. Thanks again for all those plants. I have a few more from you i need to get pictures of as well.
#4 i dont think is rayii, unless there is a large clone of it. The leaves are 2-3 times the size of my rayii. Heres a photo of someone else's plant http://plantsarethestrangestpeople.blogspot.com/2009_05_17_archive.html
#9 is a Gesneriad I got from chuck awhile ago. Its a very nice plant, but in the picture its a little on the dry side for its liking. 

#1 Macleane pentaptera
#2 Rhipsalis paradoxa
#3 Paradrymonia campostyla
#4
#5 Syngonium wendlandii
#6 is Anthurium bessae
#7 Nautilocalyx pemphidius
#8 Spathiphyllum floribundum 
#9


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

S rayii is a variable plant and sometimes has small stripe less leaves as well as those that look like yours. I suspect if it came from me it's rayii. I took pictures a few years back of the different leaves on the same plant of rayii that I had growing in the greenhouse. I will try and locate those and post them here.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

That one came from lowes. I'm thinking it might be Syngonium wendlandii or a cultivar of it.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a few more things i got from you Harry:


















any idea on this one?









plus the 2 slit leaved aroids.
I think this is all of my no ids.
Thanks again


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

#10 is a noid Philodendron I have and #11 is a noid Syngonium. #12 looks like Aeschynanthus micranthus.

I suspect one of your split leaf plants is Rhaphidapora celatocaulis if it came from me. I think I gave one to you with mature leaves.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Harry don't need no stinkin' labels...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Harry. I've inventoried almost all my my collection now. I didn't realize i have so many Syngoniums


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Harry, do you have any more of the NoID Syngonium (#11) you would like to sell/trade? (sorry to hijack the thread--but I needed to reference your pics)


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

no prob, if he doesn't i can send you a piece when it gets bigger.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

#9 is Amalophyllon sp from Harry that he grew from seed i believe.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> #9 is Amalophyllon sp from Harry that he grew from seed i believe.


I actually got a division of the Amalophyllon from a friend but I think #9 is actually a noid that came up in some seeds I planted of Bertolonia. I remember you asking me what it was. I had sent you a bunch of Bertolonia seedlings and this was in with them.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i went back and did more reading. The plant that came in with the Bertolonias is something else, this i got as Amalophyllon sp. RM2006 from you


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, it just looks different from mine but it is a variable species. It's now designated as A rupestre I believe.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Do either of you guys have any pics of the Bertolonia seedlings or plants that you're growing?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's the ones I have except the species that is listed last. I gave it all away.

Cloud Jungle Epiphytes - Plant Catalog


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i have 2 plants of it harry. Lmk if you ever want one back.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't need it now but it's good to know I can get it back. Thanks!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Any idea what hoya this is?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Dischidia nummularia variegated


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, I thought it was Dischidia when I first saw it, but then I noticed the tag said H. carnosa variegata. Of course it doesn't look anything like carnosa.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I had the _Dischidia nummularia_ 'Pebble Beach' given to me, and it actually liked being in a warm humid vivarium where I thought it would rot away. I put it in there because I don't like pink variegation much and it grew anyway LOL.

#3 is definitely a gesneriad, likely a miniature _Sinningia_ or maybe a _Kohleria_ [edit: no, not a Kohleria]. Does it have a tuber? If so, it's a Sinningia. It looks too hairy and the leaves are the wrong texture for _Paradrymonia_. But then, most gesneriads are famous for looking totally different under slightly different conditions. If it blooms I could be more certain.

#7 is not _Nautilocalyx pemphidius. N. pemphidius_ has much narrower leaves which aren't usually so obviously opposite. I'm trying to think of what it is, but I'm sure it is still a gesneriad, and probably still a _Nautilocalyx_.

#9 looks like an _Amalophyllon_ to me, too. That reminds me I need to get one myself!

#10 looks like _Homalomena_ more than _Philodendron_ to me.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Vincent, I think #7 came from me and if it did it came from you as _Nautilocalyx pemphidius. 
_


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Vincent. I ended up with 2 Nautilocalyx pemphidius from you on that trip Harry. I need to get photos of the bigger one.

here is the no id from the seedlings: 








Its twice the size now


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's one for ya, NoID gesneriad.....


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Hummm, I've seen this one. I guess it has never flowered. Looks sort of like a Kohleria.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I orig got it from Mike K, and thought it might be a Kohleria as well. However, it doesnt have rhizomes and the plant is much stiffer than most Kohleria species I've seen.

I'm trying my best to get it to flower, its already at 15-18 inches and growing!

Update: I think I may have an ID, or close...Pearcea species (USBRG 1994-276)
http://www.gesneriads.ca/pearc06.htm


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

harrywitmore said:


> Vincent, I think #7 came from me and if it did it came from you as _Nautilocalyx pemphidius.
> _


D'OH!! The one I sent you did have the typical narrow lance shaped leaves though, right? 

Josh, That does look like Pearcea/Parakohleria to me, too. Did you mean the source was M. Kartuz? [edit: nevermind, I see the Mike K you meant now] Nice one, be sure to show us blooming pics!

V


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd like to know what #10 is also, I got the same cutting from Harry a while ago too. The growth structure is more like a Philodendron than a Homalomena to me but I'll try to get a pic.

Josh I think I might have originally got that plant from Mike Stroble, I forget though. Keep it alive I don't have it anymore. Once it blooms we'll know if it's a Kohleria or Pearcea sp.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

#10 is some sort of Philo, but it would be hard to tell what without knowing it's age. It looks like a young Philo giganteum right now, but it could be alot of different immature philos.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Harry, I'm pretty sure my mystery plant is a Sinningia. Do you have any way to see which seeds you got from Mauro?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes I can look. I'll post the possibilities here.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like I ordered only Bertolonia and Nematanthus in the order. I have never ordered any Sinningia but the mini species and that was much later than these were sown. So, I suspect this was just a random seed that got in the mix by mistake. You'll have to wait for flowers to id it.



harrywitmore said:


> Yes I can look. I'll post the possibilities here.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I've had to "persuade" this thing that it would fit in the tank, but now i have flowers! 
















thats the 1st to open so far
heres larger size of the last picture
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/bussardnr/uflowerclose.jpg


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that's a Paliavana, very cool! I'll try to find the species but I'm fairly sure on the genus anyway.

Edit: Hmmmm. I was thinking of Paliavana prasinata- but the spots are on the outside of that plant, and the flowers are more clustered, with shorter pedicels. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

help a newb out with the attached pic ?
is it appropriate for a vivarium?

I have a large one on my desk and cutting root easily in a cup of water.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Does well in a terrarium but may take over. It's a Maranta cultivar.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Sharkdude said:


> help a newb out with the attached pic ?
> is it appropriate for a vivarium?
> 
> I have a large one on my desk and cutting root easily in a cup of water.


Maranta leuconeura var. erythroneuro


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

If your viv is under 50 gallons or so I would advise against it. Its a nice plant that flowers frequently but it grows rather quickly in terrarium conditions. In three months or so it went from a small corner of my tank(36x18x18) to taking over half of it, and IMO it wasn't a great look. 

Give it a shot though, you can always cut it out later if you want. I don't mind trimming, I have ficus and aralia trees in tanks that I have to trim almost twice a month, but I enjoy it.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

JoshK said:


> Give it a shot though, you can always cut it out later if you want. I don't mind trimming, I have ficus and aralia trees in tanks that I have to trim almost twice a month, but I enjoy it.


LOL! I have a tank like that--I think of it as Bonsai, but with little bright colored rockets trying to escape the garden!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if Paradrymonia campostyla is a terrestrial, an epiphyte or an opportunistic epiphyte (dead logs, etc)?

Not grown much here; nice plant but difficult to bloom. When grown outside, it toughens up like a hairy nematanthus.

But I don't even know a vendor!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

I figured there was plant ID thread, but I failed to search before posting a previous ID thread a little while ago... Moderators, maybe this can get a sticky so it never falls off of the first page?

Anyways...

I had these pop up in some moss I got a few months ago. I decided to separate them from the moss cultures they were in and they seem to be growing pretty quickly now. It looks like a Gonocormus species; is this correct? The largest of the fronds (first photo) is only about 6mm in width.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like it


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome thread, save's a lot of topics 

Anyway..

I once got this plant but forgot the name ...

It is a climbing plant that performs very well.
Who can help me with a name?

Thanks


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Any idea what this fern might be? I'm getting a bunch of these popping up from some Black Jungle moss. Probably still too early to tell... The frond in the first two photos is about 25mm long by about 15mm wide.



















The newest frond:










Sprouting from the gametophyte:










Other immature fronds:


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Bunsincunsin said:


> I figured there was plant ID thread, but I failed to search before posting a previous ID thread a little while ago... Moderators, maybe this can get a sticky so it never falls off of the first page?
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> I had these pop up in some moss I got a few months ago. I decided to separate them from the moss cultures they were in and they seem to be growing pretty quickly now. It looks like a Gonocormus species; is this correct? The largest of the fronds (first photo) is only about 6mm in width.


It looks a lot like some Gonocormus sp. as ou said. But it could be a juvenile stadium of a Hymenophyllum also. I think you should scan the plants for scales though. It looks like the leaf on the first photo has two scales. One at the base of the leaf nd one further down the petiole.

Im pretty sure the young fern you wonder about is Phlebodium aureum.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Any thoughts on this one? It has popped up in some moss I ordered a few months back. There are about five or six of these coming up in a small area. This one was about 10mm tall and 3mm wide. Possible liverwort...?


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know. but I like it!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Some sort of huperzia maybe?
Jason


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like a Lellingeria to me. Hopefully it is cause they are really nice =)


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice score Shaun. You seem to have gotten a few surprises from you moss lately.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

mitcholito said:


> Looks like a Lellingeria to me. Hopefully it is cause they are really nice =)


Possibly - and that would be pretty cool if it was - but it looks different based on the photos I was able to find on google. It has looked about the same since I got the moss, but has been slowly sending out new "fronds" over the last few weeks. It's also fairly translucent - more like a filmy fern or liverwort.



dendrothusiast said:


> Nice score Shaun. You seem to have gotten a few surprises from you moss lately.


Thanks Arman. I've definitely gotten some cool hitchhikers; all of them have been pretty slow growing though...


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Any idea what this fern might be? I'm getting a bunch of these popping up from some Black Jungle moss. Probably still too early to tell... The frond in the first two photos is about 25mm long by about 15mm wide.





mitcholito said:


> Im pretty sure the young fern you wonder about is Phlebodium aureum.



I figured I'd get some more opinions on this fern now that the fronds have grown some; does this look like _Phlebodium aureum_ to others as well?



Side Profile






This frond is about 2.5cm x 6cm; there is another longer one about 3cm x 8cm or so that isn't in the photo...


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

Just picked this up marked as the typical "assorted tropical". Does anyone have an ID for this plant before I put it in the tank?










Thanks


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

are you sure this isn't just some type of Selaginella sp?


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

csnow said:


> Just picked this up marked as the typical "assorted tropical". Does anyone have an ID for this plant before I put it in the tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hypoestes pubescens or the polka dot plant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Any thoughts on this one? It has popped up in some moss I ordered a few months back. There are about five or six of these coming up in a small area. This one was about 10mm tall and 3mm wide. Possible liverwort...?


Looks like a _Plagiochila._, but then a lot of liverworts look similar.


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

Fluffypanda said:


> That's hypoestes pubescens or the polka dot plant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Any thoughts on this one? It has popped up in some moss I ordered a few months back. There are about five or six of these coming up in a small area. This one was about 10mm tall and 3mm wide. Possible liverwort...?


I think this is a moss rather than a liverwort. The leaves have a central vein and there doesn't seem to be a ventral row of leaves. I was thinking that it looks like a few photos of a Mnium that I have seen online. I have never seen one in life, so that really is just a guess. 
Interesting plant.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone know what this is? It got so tall I had to keep it upright with a toothpick...


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Any help with an ID?


----------

